# The brain in your gut exerts a powerful influence over the one in your head



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is an article in the APA Monitor entitled *The brain in your gut exerts a powerful influence over the one in your head *by Dr. Siri Carpenter in September 2012, Vol 43, No. 8

Just as gut bacteria affect the brain, the brain can also exert profound influences on the gut microbiome-with feedback effects on behavior. The connection between stress and the gut is felt particularly keenly by people with IBS. Dr. Jeffrey Lackner of the University at Buffalo School of Medicine and Biomedical Sciences has a seven-year grant to test the efficacy of behavioral self-management treatment (CBT) for IBS.

Full article >> http://www.apa.org/m...ut-feeling.aspx

© 2012 American Psychological Association


----------

